
How to train your brain - tu7001
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2123945-how-to-train-your-brain-to-be-like-a-memory-champions/?utm_source=NSNS&utm_medium=ILC&utm_campaign=webpush&cmpid=ILC%257CNSNS%257C2016-GLOBAL-webpush-MEMORYTRAINING
======
Lio
FTA:-

“I have spoken to many memory competitors who can perform astounding feats and
yet they say they can be quite forgetful in daily life, like the rest of us,”
he says. “They are not generally using their techniques as they walk around
the world any more than you or I are.”

:(

